# Great Review on the 481SL



## Geist (Jun 4, 2004)

For those who have yet to see this:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech/?id=2005/reviews/look_481sl


----------



## ChristianB (Jul 27, 2004)

Yeah i read it. It matches pretty much my experience with the frame, which funnily enough is more or less build exactly the same. Only difference is saddle and handlebars. Great bike and the Jalabert finish is just so beautiful.


----------

